# Repair bad PVC union



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Montela , I have worked with PVC for over 20 years. Mine needs to be airtight not watertight but I rarely try to reseal a joint unless I can separate it before the bond has set. On a rare occaision you can roll glue into that joint with a dabber. I have also read here about applying glue and sucking it into the leaky joint with a wet dry vac on the other end of the joint to attempt to fix a leak. 

Best of luck but don`t trust it if it could cause a flood.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Montela, I hate to doubt you, but are you sure this pipe is PVC? I also have worked with PVC and other thermo-plastic piping over a 20 year period and have never seen PVC swell, neither from age nor pressure. Is there a possibility that your piping is poly-butylene? On to a possible fix-how is the present piping connected at the pump? IF it is screwed into the pump in any manner then you might be able to go a short distance from the pump, remove all of the piping starting at the pump to this point and replace say, a couple of feet of piping at the most. Again, this is one of those post that a picture would certainly help. I'm trying to help, not bash. Good Luck, David


----------



## Dave-Morris (Apr 12, 2009)

dig it out, cut it, and install a new section of pipe. that is ONLY way to really fix it. teh pipe did not swell from age, it swoll from not being emptied and freezing, most likely.


___________________
 stairlift San Francisco
driveway gates los angeles
 los angeles garden design
home wiring los angeles


----------

